# Invisible fence- will they work for big dogs?



## clairol (Nov 4, 2008)

We have a 5 year old Chessie and a 10 month old bull mastiff.  Our chessie is friendly and inquisitive, but likes to chase wheels and our bull mastiff is following suit.  We live in a small neighborhood with dirt roads, so there is lots of golf cart and bicycle traffic with neighbors and kids.  The bullmastiff scares the crap out of everyone and tends to "nip" at people when he's running after them.  (we've had complaints).  ANYWAY- I was wondering if those invisible fences would work on my dogs.  They are both CRAZY and very tough, so I don't know if the "shock" would be very effective.  Any advice?


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 4, 2008)

I have contained my Chessie for five years with the invisible fence. I bought the fence that you place in the ground and it works great. I would recommend purchasing the stubborn collar for your chessie. Good luck...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 4, 2008)

Also, be VERY aware that while the invisible fence will keep your dogs IN, it does nothing to keep other dogs (and kids) OUT.

So if there is any possibility the kids may be teasing your dogs, you might want to reassess your options.


----------



## clairol (Nov 4, 2008)

limbhanger said:


> I have contained my Chessie for five years with the invisible fence. I bought the fence that you place in the ground and it works great. I would recommend purchasing the stubborn collar for your chessie. Good luck...



we wore a shock collar out on him whenhe was younger. do you think he will respond tothe fence even though he is older?


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 4, 2008)

If your dog likes to chase cars......... Then once he gets a running start, he can run right thru that fence before the shock is applied. Then your dog will not be able to get back in. 

For dogs with issues such as this........... I am totally against using any sort of invisible fence. Just because some people havent had a problem, doesnt mean you wont.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 4, 2008)

clairol said:


> we wore a shock collar out on him whenhe was younger. do you think he will respond tothe fence even though he is older?



Well, It sounds to me that you have completely ruined a good dog that now needs rehabilitation training as well as obedience training. 

You have taught your dog that everything inflicts pain, so do whatever. Good job.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 4, 2008)

clairol said:


> We have a 5 year old Chessie and a 10 month old bull mastiff.  Our chessie is friendly and inquisitive, but likes to chase wheels and our bull mastiff is following suit.  We live in a small neighborhood with dirt roads, so there is lots of golf cart and bicycle traffic with neighbors and kids.  The bullmastiff scares the crap out of everyone and tends to "nip" at people when he's running after them.  (we've had complaints).  ANYWAY- I was wondering if those invisible fences would work on my dogs.  They are both CRAZY and very tough, so I don't know if the "shock" would be very effective.  Any advice?



They are not crazy. They are doing what they have been taught is O.K. 

The Bullmastiff nipping is a law suit waiting to happen.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 4, 2008)

clairol said:


> We have a 5 year old Chessie and a 10 month old bull mastiff.  Our chessie is friendly and inquisitive, but likes to chase wheels and our bull mastiff is following suit.  We live in a small neighborhood with dirt roads, so there is lots of golf cart and bicycle traffic with neighbors and kids.  The bullmastiff scares the crap out of everyone and tends to "nip" at people when he's running after them.  (we've had complaints).  ANYWAY- I was wondering if those invisible fences would work on my dogs.  They are both CRAZY and very tough, so I don't know if the "shock" would be very effective.  Any advice?



Yes, they do work very well, even if they chase cars, cats, airplanes, etc.  

HOWEVER: You must take the time to PROPERLY TRAIN THE DOG.  You can not walk him around the perimeter on a leash for a week and just leave them loose in the yard.  Once they realize they can get out, then you have a tougher problem of retraining.  The correct process takes about 2 weeks and also means you have to keep the dogs chained or in a pen during the training period, not loose inside the invisible fence.  You let them roam supervised in the perimeter and let them learn where they can and can not go (and they learn visual cues from flags you put out).  Also, during this time it is best to turn up the fence so there is as wide of a shock/alert area for the dog.

It is very effective, but like 25.06 says, it will do nothing to keep out other dogs, animals, nor people.  I had 2 German Shepherds on this system and the male was 110 pounds and was not fat, he was big.

One other note, check your collar batteries and notice about how long it takes for them to die.  Dogs will get smart and "test" the battery and see if it is shocking.  My German Shepherd would do this and knew when he could escape.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> If your dog likes to chase cars..........



That is a habit that should be broken ASAP (as soon as it is displayed ) in any dog and is not really hard to do.  If they are not broken of this habit, they will be killed or run over.


----------



## clairol (Nov 4, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Well, It sounds to me that you have completely ruined a good dog that now needs rehabilitation training as well as obedience training.
> 
> You have taught your dog that everything inflicts pain, so do whatever. Good job.



I actually believe the saltwater took out the collar (he likes to swim) . thanks.  
he actually is a good dog that behaves well in all other areas, but has gotten a little "crazy" since the puppy moved in.


----------



## clairol (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks to everyone for the responses- I'm going to look further into the invisible fence.  I would much prefer leaving out yard open rather than fencing it off.   recommend any particular brand or things to look for?


----------



## jessicay (Nov 4, 2008)

I had a friend who had a invisible fence and the way it worked and her dogs learned was you only get shocked for so long than it is over. So the dog will learn to run fast. I know two different people that had a invisible fence and they did not work for them. Also if the power is out which here in Shady Dale it is often they are not going to work. But different things work for every body.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Nov 4, 2008)

I've always had good success with invisible fences. My brother and Mom & Dad have also. My brother has a chessie and had a lab in the past. My Dads lab had to have a stubborn dog collar as well as my bluetick. Their rat terrier and or jack both use the regular collar. They don't know the power is out and I've had mine off for days before they figure it out. Once they get use to it they stop and don't go any farther from habit.
With dogs as big as yours I would consider the stubborn dog collars to begin with and as mentioned take the time to properly train them don't just turn them loose.


----------



## jonkayak (Nov 4, 2008)

It never phased my Husky. No matter how much I worked with him. The fence is what it is. It works for some but not for every dog. The power must be on and if the dog tests the fence then the batteries will ware in a day and the dog will care less. Sounds like your dogs need something more then an underground fence. I have big dogs as well, so I got a big fence for them. It's not that my dogs need to be fenced as much as others need to keep out.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 4, 2008)

they will work


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 4, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> they will work



Yes they will.  Failures are due to improper training of the dog by the owner, as are 90% of all dog problems.


----------



## weedahoe (Nov 4, 2008)

At my max I had 4 rotties and 3 mastiffs and all had the Petsafe 9v collars the inground fence and I didnt believe it would work at first but it very much did work. Once they knew where they could go and where they could not, they didnt "test" the fence. I am a believer and love my system.


----------

